# Why it's good to blog



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

If you struggle with promotion then you might find this useful.

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/p/marketing-useful-tips.html?zx=6ef53fe9ffea4131


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LK--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

We ask that authors promote their blogs under the same rules as book promotions, so I've moved your post to the Book Bazaar, thanks for understanding. Plus, you get a Welcome Letter!

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Come and visit my blog for tips on marketing
http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/p/marketing-useful-tips.html?zx=e86cfd483cfe40b3

_--- edit... new post moved and merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book or blog and all promotion must be in the Book Bazaar. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for this, LK! Always useful to get more hints and tips!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Hi there,

If you would like to share my marketing tips: Why it's good to blog
Please visit this link http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/

Thanks very much!

_--- edit... again, your new post has been merged with the original thread for your blog. future new thread starts will be deleted. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

If you would like my advice on how to handle criticism, please visit my blog.
http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com

Thank you very much!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Hi there,

If you would like some advice on how to beat writer's block, please visit this link: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/p/author-interviews_16.html

Thank you very much!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Hi there,

If you would like some advice on writing quality blog posts, please visit this link: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com

Thank you.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Today I have a guest post by author Kenneth Weene http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Getting the balance right between writing and blogging: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

These are some great links you guys, I found them really helpful.  I am new to this blogging thing.  Thanks a Mil


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How much truth should you reveal about your real life characters?
http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/08/true-identities-how-much-truth-should.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Fiction writing rules http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/08/fiction-writing-rules.html


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

LKWatts said:


> If you struggle with promotion then you might find this useful.
> 
> http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/p/marketing-useful-tips.html?zx=6ef53fe9ffea4131


Very useful. Things we mostly know, but a few encouraging tips are always helpful in self-promotions. If you can get others to promote for you, all the better.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Goals V Dreams: A discussion to what separates the two - http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/08/goals-v-dreams.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why you should be careful online http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/09/points-to-consider-when-online.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/09/book-length-traditional-print-books-and.html - Book length traditional print books and ebooks.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Two new blog posts for you to read - The First Five Pages (The Best Writing Guide Ever) 
Points to Consider when pricing your book: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Just how useful are reviews? A discussion about fraudulent reviews http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/10/just-how-useful-are-reviews.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-sentences-sound.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why I'm in such a bad mood this week  http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-urgent-is-your-need-to-write.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Are you a commitment phobe? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/10/do-you-suffer-from-commitment-phobia.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How fearful are you? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-fearful-are-you.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/11/every-writer-should-read.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How to write believable dialogue http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-write-believable-dialogue.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Subplot Errors to Avoid - http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/11/subplotting-errors-to-avoid.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/11/no-right-or-wrong-way-to-be-writer.html There's no right or wrong way to be a writer... an interesting discussion on one important point.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Are you a successful writer? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/12/are-you-successful-writer.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Does Genre Matter? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/12/does-genre-matter.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/12/do-you-write-balanced-reviews.htm

Do you write balanced reviews?


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Feeling real about your writing http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2011/12/feeling-real-about-writing.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-keep-those-new-year-resolutions.html -How to keep those new year resolutions.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/01/life-still-happens-while-we-write.html
Life still happens while we write!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

What is your writing worth?

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/01/what-is-your-writing-worth.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/01/ideas-for-writing-great-plot-lines-in.html

Ideas for writing great plot lines.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How to set the perfect scene: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-to-set-perfect-scene.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How does pacing work in a manuscript? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/02/last-week-i-touched-on-how-to-set.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/02/are-you-authopreneur.html -Are you an authopreneur?


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why it's good to be lazy: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/02/why-its-productive-to-be-lazy.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why happiness isn't always a good thing ... http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/02/why-its-unproductive-to-be-happy.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How to be happy http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-be-happy.html


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, thanks!  I like useful things!


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

UnicornEmily said:


> Hey, thanks! I like useful things!


 You're welcome! I hope you like my newest post  http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/can-writing-be-taught.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Can a stressed writer be a successful writer? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/can-stressed-writer-be-successful.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Is it better to write for yourself or for an audience? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/should-you-write-for-yourself-or-for.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why it's important to be persistent http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/why-persistence-is-so-important.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

One year on, and how I judge success. http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/one-year-on-and-how-i-judge-success.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Are indie writers the happiest? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/are-indie-writers-happiest.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Second book finished and ideas for my third. http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/second-book-finished-and-ideas-for-my.html?showComment=1335966582643


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Being brave and raising my ebook price http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/raising-my-book-price-and-being-brave.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

The power of words: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/word-power.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Write for yourself http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/write-for-yourself.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why quality writing will sell itself http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/quality-writing-will-sell-itself.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Is indie publishing taken seriously? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/is-indie-publishing-taken-seriously.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Who is best placed to give your book a review? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/who-is-best-placed-to-give-reviews.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

8 Tips for Writers http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/8-tips-for-writers.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why you need to gain inspiration from other writers http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/why-its-important-to-gain-inspiration.html?showComment=1341402507453


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Should writers follow rules? http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/should-writers-follow-rules.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why editing is so crucial http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/why-editing-is-so-crucial.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

5 things writers can learn from the olympics http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/5-things-writers-can-learn-from-olympics.html?showComment=1344407779917


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

To write you must live first http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/to-write-you-must-first-experience-life.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Keep Calm and Carry On http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/keep-calm-and-carry-on.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Lessons learned from writing two books http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/lessons-learned-from-writing-2-books.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Why Outlines are good for writing http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/why-outlines-are-good-for-writing.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How to write with precision http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/how-to-write-with-precision.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

4 Character Types Every Story Must Have http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/4-characters-every-story-must-have.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Take A Holiday From Social Media: http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/take-holiday-from-social-media.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Reasons Why Writing On Paper Is A Good Idea http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/reasons-why-writing-on-paper-is-good.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How To Become A Prolific Writer http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-become-prolific-writer.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

How To Avoid A Meltdown http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-avoid-meltdown.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Writing the First Chapter: The Hardest Job of all - http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/writing-first-chapter-hardest-job-of-all.html


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Do Writers Sell More Books if they Cross Genres?
http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/do-writers-sell-more-books-if-they.html


----------

